# my bengalkittens



## bengalpudel (Oct 25, 2008)

hi,
just wanted to share some photos of my first litter 

















i will get some new photos of my kittens when i have more time.
they are abot 4 weeks in the photos and now 12 weeks LOL

hope you like them

sabrina x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

awwww mum and babies are all beautiful :drool:


----------



## Forbidden (Apr 4, 2008)

aww theyre gorgeous


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww gorgeous, you must be very proud of them,


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

aaaaww they are sooooo cute:wink::thumbsup:


----------



## bengalpudel (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you,
yes i am relay proud of them.
They are full of joy and so funny.
Here are new photos, just look how much they have grown hmy:

This is Abby









Ashley









And the boy Atreju


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

they are absolutely stunning...u must be so proud


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

They are really lovely

Atreju is looking especially gorgeous 

I love marbles, their coats seem to really shine :thumbup:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Abby looks nice , i love her colouring, i have a marble too, there my favourite:smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

OMG!! Such stunning Marblies!! Beautiful litter congratulations!


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

oh I LOVE marblies... beautiful babies!! you must be proud of your first litter


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Stunning! You must be so proud of them:biggrin:


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

bengalpudel said:


> hi,
> just wanted to share some photos of my first litter
> 
> 
> ...


gorgeous, and loving the 1 nose diving the floor :001_tt1:


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow! gorgeous kittens! 

And....Atreju......please tell me that name is from Neverending Story?? My favourite film EVER!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

They are beautiful - I think the bengal markings are just fantastic

Lou
X


----------



## bengalpudel (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you for all the nice comments 
Yes the name Atreju is from the Neverending Storry.


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

They are *beautiful*,  do you show your cats?


----------



## bengalpudel (Oct 25, 2008)

Good morning,
I hope to show Abby, thats the one I keep my self LOL
But she is relay shy, so I am not sure if it is a good idea. But I will give it a try when she is a bit older and see if she likes it or not.


----------



## shanba (Oct 27, 2008)

what great examples of the bengal breed exellent condition with lovely coats they look very mysterious


----------

